
Sublime Text – What's Next? - chintan39
I have been a huge fan of sublime text since the beginning .
But recently I feel there is nothing much new and very few updates.
What are you guys working on next?
Any big releases coming soon?
======
softinio
I definitely wouldn't spend money on buying a sublime license today.
Development definitely seems to have stalled.

If you want a premium ide and/or text editor look at ones
[https://www.jetbrains.com/](https://www.jetbrains.com/) has to offer. I am a
polygot so I paid for the intellij Ultimate license which covers all the
languages I code in.

But there a lot of excellent FREE / Open source editors out there too,
consider these before spending any money:

[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

[https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)

[http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/)

------
ZenoArrow
[https://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=47d0...](https://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=47d0c367959227fbf5437c2d9225ddee)

------
1971genocide
Sublime Text 3 works really well for what I need.

I tried atom editor / shell / electron ??

But it seems its in constant flux. I am waiting for things to settle down and
then move on to using it since its open source.

I think the creator of sublime text took a long vacation and he deserves it.

~~~
facorreia
I moved on to GVim. I set it up as I liked and I don't miss Sublime. I'm
hoping this will be my last editor switch.

